# Westchester County New York



## Typ1997 (Dec 19, 2017)

If your insurance companies give you a hard time because you are a Uber driver please feel free to contact these.

*Alba Garcia* 
Farmers Insurance 
59 E Railroad Ave 
West Haverstraw, NY 10993-1215 
845-429-2125 (Office) 
845-652-3330 (Mobile) 
845-429-2124 (Fax)

*Michael Seidler*
Matt Spector State Farm Insurance
8 John Walsh Blvd, Ste 200A
Peekskill, NY 10566
*Direct Line: 914-743-1610*
Office Phone: 914-739-3276
Fax 914-206-3783
(914) 206-3783

They can help you get insurance if you are Uber driver in Westchester County New York

And too all new drivers in Westchester County New York figure out formula to maximize your profit I know you can make money in Westchester County I did it from 2015/2017 the most I gross in one month was $11,825


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Typ1997 said:


> If your insurance companies give you a hard time because you are a Uber driver please feel free to contact these.
> 
> *Alba Garcia*
> Farmers Insurance
> ...


You did it when tlc was required. The most you can make now is minimum wage or about. Give it a break dude. Uber in n.y.s. is min wage work now


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I don't drive for anything less than 20 bucks an hour where I live... But then again it's Buffalo not Westchester County


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

Westchester County wasn't approved for ridesharing until this summer.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Maybe post this info in the Rockland & Westchester forum.


----------

